# Tadpole timeline



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could give me a clue into the timeline between different stages of an azueres tadpoles development. For instance about how long after they leave the egg do they pop there back legs? How long until they pop their front legs? and how long after all four legs are out do they need to have land available?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The development time for tadpoles depends on a few factors including temperature and food availability/food type. Expect a total of roughly 70-90 days for the process. Once the front legs pop, the froglets will stay in the water for 1-2 weeks before coming out....you can watch the disappearing tail as a sign of when they are close.

I used to move tads to tilted containers once they popped front legs but now just lower the water level. If they are strong and vigorous, tinc type tads will climb up the side of the container when they are ready. I use this 'test' as a sign of froglet vigor....kind of harsh but effective. Those that don't make the climb don't stay in the gene pool.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Thanks. I aquired two tadpoles a couple weeks ago and they are two different sizes. They both seem happy and healthy. The larger one looks like he is going to pop back legs real soon. How long after the back legs pop should I expect the front legs? Thanks for all the help. I get anxious. This is a good lesson in patience. I also don't know when they were born, so it will be hard to judge the total age.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

It usually takes a few weeks between popping back legs and when the front legs show up - the back legs start out as small appendages folded close to the body and grow to full size (at least for the morphed froglet). Two things will clue you in as to when the front legs are close to emerging...the tadpole will start to show coloration similar to how they will morph out (this isn't true for all PDFs but will happen for your guys) and you will see bulges where the front legs are to come out. The color intensifies and ultimately the front legs come free....now it's another week or two for the tail to be reabsorbed and for them to be ready to emerge from the water.

You'll notice that the tad/froglet starts to come to the surface to breathe air during the last stages of development - nothing to be alarmed about as they are transitioning from gills to lungs and they are fully able to swim to the surface for a bit of air.

Hmmm let's see....well they seem to lose interest in food during the final stages as the tail reabsorbs...I've always made sure a little food was available (a couple of Frog Bites) but they don't show much interest. The mouth is being remodeled as well during this time so that's not surprising.

As you point out, it's a game of waiting and patience. Size of the tads can be misleading as the volume of the container they are in plus how much food they've had access will impact their size (less volume or less food = smaller tads). If you keep food available at all times (Frog/Tadpole bites work great for that purpose as they don't foul the water), maintain stable temperature and keep the water reasonably clean (not fish tank clean but not filthy either), you stand a good chance of morphing out some nice froglets. 

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

what type of container do you use for the various stages of development? as tads and then as baby froglets? when do you move them into a viv?

I know some people use shoe boxes by sterilite or rubbermaid. I have seen some other alternatives ( though for the life of me I can't find the link now) and was wondering what you use.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Bill. that is exactly the type of info I was looking for. 

I am keeping mine in a five gal tank with a center divider. I have a heater in their keeping the water pretty stable at 72F. The water is RO with tad tea. It has oak leaves and pothos cuttings in the water. I imagine they always have food if they want it. There is quite a bit of algae and I feed every other day with either tadpole bites, eds tadpole food or spirelina inriched brine. Once the big guy pops front legs I will likely move him into a smaller container, so I can watch him more closely. Right now I can only see him when he gets close to the glass. 

Does all this sound good?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Sounds like a good setup to me.

Best of luck.

Bill


----------



## FellingFroggy (8 mo ago)

good advice. Just got my first tadpoles in the male, pretty excited.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Welcome to DB, @FellingFroggy. 

Since this is an ancient thread, I'm going to close it and invite you to start one of your own so we can hear about and see photos of your frogs without getting tangled up in old news.


----------

